# advice on choosing a travel trailer



## gatorbait (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I am new to RVing and to forums. I would like your suggestions for a reliable travel trailer (not fifth wheel trailers) under 20 feet long that will accomodate my fiance and our dog for road trips up to three months long (I am an artist). I will be towing with a Chevy Express 2500 extended length van with a V8 and tow package. What are the features in a travel trailer we can't live without, what sort of construction should we look for in both the trailer and its amenities, what add-ons or manufacturers should we stay away from, what sort of maintenance do we need to be aware of on these trailers? What can we expect for fuel efficiency and how can we increase it? We have done a little RVing with a three horse trailer and living quarters in front, but that's it, and never more than a few days at a time.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 6, 2006)

advice on choosing a travel trailer

Where will you be camping? Boondocking or campgrounds with hookups. Will you be summertime or winter?  less than 20 ft seems mighty small to spend 3 months in. Check into a small Airstream.  They are easy to tow and very reliable IMO. I would also suggest a slide. think I have seen some small units with one but don't think Airstream ofers slides in their small units. might also want to check out Scamp units.


----------



## hertig (Mar 6, 2006)

advice on choosing a travel trailer

We had a 24 foot trailer with one slide for 2 of us and 7 cats, which was fine for 1 month at a time.  I think we might have been able to go 3 months in it, but can't be sure.  Certainly smaller would not have been much fun.  Also, even if you can stand to be that close to each other for 3 months, can you carry 3 months worth of stuff in it?


----------



## gatorbait (Mar 7, 2006)

advice on choosing a travel trailer

Thanks the the advice so far. We will be camping during the summer in it both at campgrounds and boondocking. I do know that it must have air conditioning because I do a lot of work in Florida, including in the summer. Some things can be stored in the van. We're also planning on using a screen enclosure to set up an outdoor kitchen and sitting area. Mostly we will be only spending time in the trailer for sleeping and on rainy days.


----------



## Micah (Mar 8, 2006)

advice on choosing a travel trailer

Gatorbait,  my wife & I just bought a 20 ft. Salem LE, by Forest River. it has all we and our 2 Doxies will need for our trips, probably not exceeding One month. By the way we are realy new to this. Last summer we traveled accross the country to Wash St. in a Chalet Pop Up, and fell in love with the RVing. Have not had the New toy out yet, so I am not realy of much help. Sounds like you could be in Fl., we're not far from Daytona. The people on this forum are real helpful, it is one of the better ones I've found.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Mar 8, 2006)

advice on choosing a travel trailer

Do all the trailers use standard mattresses now?  If not, that would be a deal breaker for me.  Gotta sleep well at night.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 9, 2006)

advice on choosing a travel trailer

Krazeehorse, we negotiated a Select Comfort (air mattress) into our deal for our MH.  (They did it to keep us from going back to the "other guys".) The mattress that came with it was a cheap one.


----------

